# Haku RDA (Phenom)



## Rob Fisher (6/12/17)

Well there has been a lot of hype around the Haku RDA from Australia and it's another one of these hard to get RDA's.... And I wondered if the hype for this one was real because I have a few RDA's in the vape cave that certainly didn't live up to the hype.

Well I'm over the moon to say this one lives up to it's reputation! I have to say I'm really happy I got this one! Easy build, easy wick, quality RDA and it looks great! And flavour is so on point! Chicken Dinner! 



3mm Fused Clapton from @RiaanRed and boom!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (6/12/17)

I am also loving mine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/12/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## 87hunter (6/12/17)

Hi @Rob Fisher, can you get them locally?
I currently have an RDA fetish and love something not everybody has.


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/12/17)

Nope I’m afraid not. Closed FB group. A real pain to get one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 87hunter (6/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope I’m afraid not. Closed FB group. A real pain to get one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, pity, but I have some goodies in the post to hold me over till i find them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (26/1/18)

Was too impatient to wait for my special mod for the Haku Phenom so I decided to try it out on my Mato squonker. Coil installed is a 5 x 29ga with 36ga alien, 4 wraps, 3mm id, all ni80 at 0.23ohm. All I can say is wow, the flavor is off the charts. Will it dethrone my Flave 22 titanium? I don't think so, but I feel super privileged to have both these fantastic flavor atomizers. With the same build they're very similar in flavor, but the slightly more restrictive draw of the Haku gives a fuller mouth feel IMO. The standard drip tip the Haku comes with isn't ideal as it gets bloody hot but a nice fatboy 510 tip from Bearded Viking Customs remedies that. Absolute pleasure to vape on it. Both these atomizers are definite keepers.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (26/1/18)

That sounds great @Moey_Ismail

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

